# DIY DECA/MRV/OTA installation success



## davros74 (Jan 27, 2007)

Just wanted to share my 100% DIY "unsupported" setup with others now that I have confirmed it works just fine with MRV.

Before DECA, my setup was an AU9S with SWM8 module, and OTA diplexed into the SWM8 OTA port (completely unsupported by DirecTV but it "just worked"). I used Perfect Vision dipliexers at each IRD, as these were the only diplexers I found that worked with SWM (many do not!)

I have three receivers: H23 downstairs (hardwire LAN), HR22 (hardware LAN), and an HR21 upstairs (2nd story) with only a single RG6 available. I have been successfully using MRV on the H23/HR22 since they have hardwired ethernet. Both the H23 and HR22 also have an AM21 and get OTA from the diplexed SWM/OTA cable run. The upstairs HR21 only gets locals off the satellite (that cable run is also SWM/OTA diplexed for when the upstairs receiver was an HR-20 but the HDD failed and I got a HR-21 replacement). I have not seen a need to add an AM21 to the HR21 upstairs, but I suppose I could if I really wanted to.

The DECA installation was primarily to get Ethernet up to the 2nd floor (HR21). Downstream from my SWM8 is a SWS4 splitter, and the SWM PI is on the HR22 leg. To install DECA, I put a bandstop filter on one of the output ports of the SWS4, then connected a SWS-2 splitter. One end is a RG6 run to a DECA unit/PI which only connects to my Internet router. The other RG6 run goes upstairs to the HR21. So all receivers are on the SWM/OTA cloud (with the 500-600MHz range blocked on the HR21 leg) but only the HR21 receiver is on the DECA cloud.

This setup just bridges my one HR21 upstairs onto my home network, and doesn't disturb the rest of the installation (which all already have hardwired ethernet and SWM/OTA). The HR21 technically receives partial OTA (500-600MHz blocked), but I currently have no OTA capability on this HR21 receiver (no AM21, but used to be a HR20 before it died), so my only concern is that the OTA doesn't interfere with the DECA.

I tested MRV from the HR21 (upstairs on SWM/DECA/OTA) to the HR22 (hardwared Ethernet). I got a perfect blind test since my wife watched a recording of the Colbert Report and didn't even know I had done the DECA installation and inadvertently picked the recording from the other receiver. So she watched the entire show over MRV over a hybrid DECA/hardwired lan (with OTA diplexed in a the same time!). At the end of the show, it said the show couldn't be deleted remotely (which is how I noticed it was a MRV playback since I started watching after she had started the playback). She said she couldn't even tell the difference and didn't know about the DECA. I didn't notice any problems with the picture either (and wasn't even aware myself it was MRV playback until the end of the show about the "cannot delete recording remotely" dialog box). What a pleasant surprise (That was a MRV/DECA/LAN playback? Looked fine!) 

So yeah, I have probably one of the most unsupported setups according to DirecTV, but it's working just fine. I'm just going to have a fun time getting MRV turned back on "officially". Since I have one DVR using DECA, and another using hardwire Ethernet, do I just tell a little white lie and say "yes" to having DECA (technically I do, just not on all receivers)? :grin:


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't think D* is going to change the DECA flag on you account without doing an install. You should just be able to call D* and ask them to enable Whole Home DVR service. DECA isn't required. It is recommended. My entire house is wired for ethernet. I followed Doug Brott's instructions in one of the other threads to have D* enable my MRV as unsupported. I did it through e-mail. It took several exchanges and about two days.


----------



## rob_socal (Jul 3, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the OTA port on the SWM multiplexes the OTA signal on to the SWM and the Legacy ports? I want to use a diplexer at the end of one of my drops to split out RF for FM Radio Stations that are much more clear at my antenna than inside the house. I don't have MRV yet, but I am about to order it and I am thinking of going with DECA.

Thanks!


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

rob_socal said:


> Can anyone tell me if the OTA port on the SWM multiplexes the OTA signal on to the SWM and the Legacy ports? I want to use a diplexer at the end of one of my drops to split out RF for FM Radio Stations that are much more clear at my antenna than inside the house. I don't have MRV yet, but I am about to order it and I am thinking of going with DECA.


Diplexing OTA with DECA is not possible. :nono2:


----------



## rob_socal (Jul 3, 2010)

Bummer, what if I used cat-5 for MRV, then could I diplex OTA into SWM ports?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rob_socal said:


> Bummer, what if I used cat-5 for MRV, then could I diplex OTA into SWM ports?


Yes ..


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Someone please clarify... If/when I upgrade to SWM and DECA, and I have 1 OTA AM-21 hooked into an HR24 in the cloud, will all other HR2x in the cloud get my OTA channels too?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

itzme said:


> Someone please clarify... If/when I upgrade to SWM and DECA, and I have 1 OTA AM-21 hooked into an HR24 in the cloud, will all other HR2x in the cloud get my OTA channels too?


Direct tune? No.
Watch recordings of OTA stuff? Yes


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there a configuration where my AM-21 can feed live OTA to two HRs? Regarless of SWM or legacy? Both HRs are even in the same rack.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

itzme said:


> Is there a configuration where my AM-21 can feed live OTA to two HRs? Regarless of SWM or legacy? Both HRs are even in the same rack.


Yeah by using another AM-21. Since it connects through the USB, it is a one to one ratio. Setup a recording and MRV to the other is the only option otherwise.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I was hoping an antenna line splitter could provide a solution. I thought the USB was about power.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

itzme said:


> I was hoping an antenna line splitter could provide a solution. I thought the USB was about power.


The AM-21 has the power cord too, and how else would the signal get into the receiver other than the USB?


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

dwcolvin said:


> Diplexing OTA with DECA is not possible. :nono2:


No...it is possible.

A massive, rather complex undertaking, of course.

But, only if there are no desired OTA channels within the DECA bandwidth...and you filter the DECA from back-feeding the antenna...and also keep it from getting to the OTA RF inputs on the IRD/AM-21/HDTV/etc., it can be done.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> No...it is possible.
> 
> A massive, rather complex undertaking, of course.
> 
> But, only if there are no desired OTA channels within the DECA bandwidth...and you filter the DECA from back-feeding the antenna...and also keep it from getting to the OTA RF inputs on the IRD/AM-21/HDTV/etc., it can be done.


"For most" it isn't going to work.


----------

